# Cost of public transport



## Carlos10 (May 9, 2012)

Hello,
I will move to HK soon. My company will provides to pay me 6500HK$ per month for lunch (at restaurants), dinner (at home), transport (taxi and metro) and hotels (when I'll travel out of HK)
I work in sales and won't have any office, so I'll travel everyday to visit clients etc...
Is this amount enough to cover these monthly costs, or I have to ask more?
Does exist a season ticket for the public transport? How much is it?
Are taxi expensive? How much could be a ride from Chai Wan to Mid Level? Or from Kowloon to Causeway?
Thank you


----------



## ata71 (May 4, 2012)

Hi, I have been to HK long time ago and I don't remember how much it cost a pubblic bus etc... but 6500HK$ are around 800usd, this means 28$ per day... you have to get lunch, dinner and move all around the city? moreover you have to be able to pay an hotel when you sometime go out of the city? ...???


----------



## Carlos10 (May 9, 2012)

ata71 said:


> Hi, I have been to HK long time ago and I don't remember how much it cost a pubblic bus etc... but 6500HK$ are around 800usd, this means 28$ per day... you have to get lunch, dinner and move all around the city? moreover you have to be able to pay an hotel when you sometime go out of the city? ...???


Well, but I really don't know how much expensive is HK. I've read that's very expensive, but I would like to have some advice more to get a real idea about the monthly amount I've to ask to my company...if you can give me any advice about the average cost of a business lunch, metro tickets etc...i will appreciate it!


----------



## ata71 (May 4, 2012)

I am sorry, as I told you I have no idea because I have been there 10 years ago 
try to write your question in HK forum...anyway HK it's an amazing city...you will enjoy over there...


----------



## dunmovin (Dec 19, 2008)

an octopus card is the easiest option.( single rechargeable card recharge at any 711 mtr etc covers buses, trains, and some ferries+ mtr. some supermarkets will even take it) taxis are cheap but a pain in the **** @ at rush hours.

fastest, cheapest way to move around HK is by MTR.


----------



## Golo (Apr 15, 2011)

Carlos10 said:


> Hello,
> I will move to HK soon. My company will provides to pay me 6500HK$ per month for lunch (at restaurants), dinner (at home), transport (taxi and metro) and hotels (when I'll travel out of HK)
> I work in sales and won't have any office, so I'll travel everyday to visit clients etc...
> Is this amount enough to cover these monthly costs, or I have to ask more?
> ...


There are a few sites from transport companies etc, just search for KMB.hk, ????? or nwstbus.com.hk
These will give you an idea of travel times and costs.


----------



## brettaevans (Mar 23, 2012)

Carlos10,

it all depends where you are coming and going to. If it is primarily on the MTR (underground rail line) then have a look at www.mtr.com.hk. Price depends on the distance you travel and can range from HK$3.80 to HK$21.70 per trip. If you can limit yourself to mini buses then it is a lot cheaper however not as quick/efficient.


----------



## Carlos10 (May 9, 2012)

Thank to everybody for the advices!!!
Just a question more...it could be reasonable to rent a car, or the situation about traffic and parking are not so good to do it?


----------



## Golo (Apr 15, 2011)

Personally I would forget it, public transport is very good!


----------



## brettaevans (Mar 23, 2012)

I agree with Golo, if you are living in town then there is no need, however if you live in the New Territories and you commute to town everday then you may want to purchase a car. Used cars are actually quite reasonable.


----------



## dunmovin (Dec 19, 2008)

brettaevans said:


> I agree with Golo, if you are living in town then there is no need, however if you live in the New Territories and you commute to town everday then you may want to purchase a car. Used cars are actually quite reasonable.



agreed, but buy an old one........ most of the car parking spaces are so tight, it would be hard to fit an annorexic supermodel (sideways) into let a alone a cars....

In the carpark in Kwun Tong, I watched a woman slam the door of her car aginast the other car (a Porche 911) ten or twenty times because the other diriver had left her a gap of ten inches.


----------



## brettaevans (Mar 23, 2012)

I agree wholeheartedly dunmovin.

The other causality use to be the side mirrors on the cars. Lost count of how many times we had to replace them.


----------



## davidhappy (May 17, 2012)

if u want to have more realistic assessment, just tell us normally what will you do for a single day in hk… then a realistic suggestion could be made


----------



## tzslungfong (Apr 17, 2012)

i think depends where u go and where u eat


----------



## Carlos10 (May 9, 2012)

Right now I really don't know where I will move or eat. My company is finding an apartment in the central zone / causeway bay / wan chai, so I think I will start from there to rise the other part of the city where I'll have to visit my clients.
Is right to think that I'll spend about 100 HKD per day for moving (using MTR, considering approximately to have 6 rides a day between HK and Kowloon) and 150 HKD for lunch?


----------



## brettaevans (Mar 23, 2012)

Hi Carlos10,

Your assumptions are pretty correct. If you end up getting an apartment pretty close to your work then it may end up being cheaper.

Cheers

Bravoecho


----------

